# furniture shopping in Sharm



## jhgreen

Hello - Just bought a place in Sharm and need a new kitchen, AC's, lights, curtains and some furniture. I am being pushed by the real estate agent to go with the furniture package which I found to be expensive but very cheap looking stuff. I will be living here and not renting out so I would like for the standard to be nice but also affordable. Is it better to shop in Cairo and drive what I need to Sharm? Also how would I go about finding a handy man that could install the kitchen, white goods, ACs, etc.?

Also looking to meet people here. Not dating as I am in a relationship but people to meet for coffee and to just socialize with.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Sam

jhgreen said:


> Hello - Just bought a place in Sharm and need a new kitchen, AC's, lights, curtains and some furniture. I am being pushed by the real estate agent to go with the furniture package which I found to be expensive but very cheap looking stuff. I will be living here and not renting out so I would like for the standard to be nice but also affordable. Is it better to shop in Cairo and drive what I need to Sharm? Also how would I go about finding a handy man that could install the kitchen, white goods, ACs, etc.?
> 
> Also looking to meet people here. Not dating as I am in a relationship but people to meet for coffee and to just socialize with.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Hi and welcome to the forum 

Congrats on your new place in the sun!!!! Where did you buy?

To be honest, when it comes to furniture in Sharm, your best bet is usually the companies that supply packages. To source all the items yourself in Sharm would cost you much more, the companies buy in bulk and get discounts. Prices for a one bed package average at around 50,000 EGP, and usually around 70,000 for a two bed. From my experience furniture companies like these are very hit & miss. The bigger and more well known companies, I hate to say it, but they were fantastic when they were small and starting out but failed to cope with demand when they got popular and standards slipped. The smaller and lesser known companies here I would say are still the best and pay much more attention to detail. I can reel off a list for you to check out if you wanted to go down that route. The companies an agent recommends are not always the best since they are being commissioned to recommend them, but saying that as the agents reputation is also on the line for the recommendation they should follow up each step of the way for you and make sure you get what you need.

If you source things yourself from Cairo then I am not as much help as I don't know Cairo well. Electrical items seem to be pretty good value from Carrefour (which you can find in Sharm, or at least order from the Sharm branch to be collected from Sharm). Cupboards, beds etc one of the Cairo based members would be better to advise you, but by the time you've paid shipment to Sharm I don't know how much you would have saved, if at all. 

When it comes to handy man, if you go down the route of sourcing your own stuff I know a good British handyman to fit it


----------



## jhgreen

Thanks Sam for the quick reply. Can you give me the list of the smaller companies to check? Also the contact information for the British handman as I am sure I will need him.

I was quoted a price of 121,000 EGP for a 3Br by the furniture people associated with Maraqia where I have bought. But I think this is fairly outrageous as I have shipped over most of what I need. I am only buying the white goods, a TV, lights, curtains, ACs, 2 wardrobes, and the kitchen. Everything else I already have. Plus I looked at the standard in some of the resorts like Sierra and it was not nice. I've also had a hard time of getting them to tell me the actual price they are charging me for the individual bits and bobs but he only wants to talk package deal. Admittedly it would be easier to have them just do the kitchen but they want to do the whole place and won't talk to me about one room.

I love to cook so I really want the kitchen to be someplace that I enjoy.

Jo



Sam said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum
> 
> Congrats on your new place in the sun!!!! Where did you buy?
> 
> To be honest, when it comes to furniture in Sharm, your best bet is usually the companies that supply packages. To source all the items yourself in Sharm would cost you much more, the companies buy in bulk and get discounts. Prices for a one bed package average at around 50,000 EGP, and usually around 70,000 for a two bed. From my experience furniture companies like these are very hit & miss. The bigger and more well known companies, I hate to say it, but they were fantastic when they were small and starting out but failed to cope with demand when they got popular and standards slipped. The smaller and lesser known companies here I would say are still the best and pay much more attention to detail. I can reel off a list for you to check out if you wanted to go down that route. The companies an agent recommends are not always the best since they are being commissioned to recommend them, but saying that as the agents reputation is also on the line for the recommendation they should follow up each step of the way for you and make sure you get what you need.
> 
> If you source things yourself from Cairo then I am not as much help as I don't know Cairo well. Electrical items seem to be pretty good value from Carrefour (which you can find in Sharm, or at least order from the Sharm branch to be collected from Sharm). Cupboards, beds etc one of the Cairo based members would be better to advise you, but by the time you've paid shipment to Sharm I don't know how much you would have saved, if at all.
> 
> When it comes to handy man, if you go down the route of sourcing your own stuff I know a good British handyman to fit it


----------



## Sam

jhgreen said:


> Thanks Sam for the quick reply. Can you give me the list of the smaller companies to check? Also the contact information for the British handman as I am sure I will need him.
> 
> I was quoted a price of 121,000 EGP for a 3Br by the furniture people associated with Maraqia where I have bought. But I think this is fairly outrageous as I have shipped over most of what I need. I am only buying the white goods, a TV, lights, curtains, ACs, 2 wardrobes, and the kitchen. Everything else I already have. Plus I looked at the standard in some of the resorts like Sierra and it was not nice. I've also had a hard time of getting them to tell me the actual price they are charging me for the individual bits and bobs but he only wants to talk package deal. Admittedly it would be easier to have them just do the kitchen but they want to do the whole place and won't talk to me about one room.
> 
> I love to cook so I really want the kitchen to be someplace that I enjoy.
> 
> Jo


Sounds like if you're already shipping most stuff out then you definitely don't want to be going down the package route. Most of the companies I know of only do the whole package, so I'll find out who would be willing to supply just electrical goods etc and let you know if any can do you a deal. As for the "handy man" I know, he seems like he only takes on jobs or gives quotes after a property inspection, so the best thing would be for you to let me know when you are next out and I'll arrange him to go and visit you at your place and organise what needs doing.

Also, there is a lovely British lady living in Maraquia at the moment who has a stunning kitchen she had done from a guy in Rowesat. Solid oak wood, all fitted appliances etc. Think it cost her a pretty penny, and took someone observing the workers at all times to make sure corners weren't cut, but the final job really is fab. She comes on this forum from time to time (can't rememer her nickname though  ), but if it's okay with her I can put you in touch and she can let you know who did her kitchen.

There is also a branch of Btech in Sharm, which sells all electrical equipment including the fitting and delivery and warranties etc, could be worth checking out.


----------



## Sam

There is also this company you could try:

nefsak.com - Buy Online - ???? ???????

Never used it and don't know anyone that has either though, so can't vouch for it. Prices seem reasonable though.


----------



## jhgreen

I am here already. Living in Naama Bay until my place is finished. I would love to know who did her kitchen and if the British guy can put in my AC's that would be great.


----------



## Sam

jhgreen said:


> I am here already. Living in Naama Bay until my place is finished. I would love to know who did her kitchen and if the British guy can put in my AC's that would be great.


Okay, great!!

The British guy formed his own company:

Sharm Services

These are the contacts for them. If you make more posts I'd PM you his direct mobile, but don't think he'd appreciate his number being given out on a public forum!! 

For the British lady, the best bet would probably be for me to pass you her email address, so again if you make a couple more posts to enable your private messages then I'll pass it on.


----------



## Sam

I forgot to say - the British guy is called John!


----------



## jhgreen

How many more posts do I need to make?


----------



## Beatle

jhgreen said:


> How many more posts do I need to make?


five in total so one more!


----------



## Sam

Beatle said:


> five in total so one more!


One more post Jo and I can PM you all my details. I also would be happy to PM you my number to call me since you were looking to just know people in general. I'm working through the day in Naama Bay so you are welcome to just pop by and say hi!!!


----------



## josmiler05

jhgreen said:


> Hello - Just bought a place in Sharm and need a new kitchen, AC's, lights, curtains and some furniture. I am being pushed by the real estate agent to go with the furniture package which I found to be expensive but very cheap looking stuff. I will be living here and not renting out so I would like for the standard to be nice but also affordable. Is it better to shop in Cairo and drive what I need to Sharm? Also how would I go about finding a handy man that could install the kitchen, white goods, ACs, etc.?
> 
> Also looking to meet people here. Not dating as I am in a relationship but people to meet for coffee and to just socialize with.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Hi Jo,

My husband and I are coming to Sharm in oct, my husband is only staying for a short time so it would be great to meet for coffee and chat while we are there if you would like?
Also we bought a furniture package from QDS furniture, I can't remember cost but the standard was excellent.
Are you staying in Sharm permanently or just short term?
Good luck with everything.
Jo


----------



## jhgreen

OK Here goes.


----------



## jhgreen

I will be here for a long time. I would also like to meet up as well. I will try and PM with my number.

Jo



josmiler05 said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> My husband and I are coming to Sharm in oct, my husband is only staying for a short time so it would be great to meet for coffee and chat while we are there if you would like?
> Also we bought a furniture package from QDS furniture, I can't remember cost but the standard was excellent.
> Are you staying in Sharm permanently or just short term?
> Good luck with everything.
> Jo


----------



## samertalat

Sam said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum
> 
> Congrats on your new place in the sun!!!! Where did you buy?
> 
> To be honest, when it comes to furniture in Sharm, your best bet is usually the companies that supply packages. To source all the items yourself in Sharm would cost you much more, the companies buy in bulk and get discounts. Prices for a one bed package average at around 50,000 EGP, and usually around 70,000 for a two bed. From my experience furniture companies like these are very hit & miss. The bigger and more well known companies, I hate to say it, but they were fantastic when they were small and starting out but failed to cope with demand when they got popular and standards slipped. The smaller and lesser known companies here I would say are still the best and pay much more attention to detail. I can reel off a list for you to check out if you wanted to go down that route. The companies an agent recommends are not always the best since they are being commissioned to recommend them, but saying that as the agents reputation is also on the line for the recommendation they should follow up each step of the way for you and make sure you get what you need.
> 
> If you source things yourself from Cairo then I am not as much help as I don't know Cairo well. Electrical items seem to be pretty good value from Carrefour (which you can find in Sharm, or at least order from the Sharm branch to be collected from Sharm). Cupboards, beds etc one of the Cairo based members would be better to advise you, but by the time you've paid shipment to Sharm I don't know how much you would have saved, if at all.
> 
> When it comes to handy man, if you go down the route of sourcing your own stuff I know a good British handyman to fit it


I just cant see that a bedroom runs 50.000 EGP = $8700.00 About .
Furniture should be cheep in Egypt .
In the USA and Europe you would not pay that much.
Sorry if I was mistaking , Sharm is not Paris or Beverly Hills.
Regards
Samer


----------



## Sam

samertalat said:


> I just cant see that a bedroom runs 50.000 EGP = $8700.00 About .
> Furniture should be cheep in Egypt .
> In the USA and Europe you would not pay that much.
> Sorry if I was mistaking , Sharm is not Paris or Beverly Hills.
> Regards
> Samer


Hi Samer,

This is the price for a whole one bedroom apartment, including delivery and installation. Not just a bedroom. So you are talking a full kitchen including all appliances, marble worktop, air conditioning, sofa, TV etc. It usually would be inclusive of a few home touches too, rugs, pictures on the wall, that sort of thing. 

I hope that makes more sense. I agree, 50,000 for just a bedroom is v. expensive 

Sam


----------



## samertalat

Sam said:


> Hi Samer,
> 
> This is the price for a whole one bedroom apartment, including delivery and installation. Not just a bedroom. So you are talking a full kitchen including all appliances, marble worktop, air conditioning, sofa, TV etc. It usually would be inclusive of a few home touches too, rugs, pictures on the wall, that sort of thing.
> 
> I hope that makes more sense. I agree, 50,000 for just a bedroom is v. expensive
> 
> Sam


Ok you scared me , I was going to change my mind about moving to Egypt 
Thanx
Samer


----------



## jhgreen

Hi Samer.

It is definitely more expensive here than I thought so if you do move here increase your budget by about twice. I have lived and worked in over 60 countries and found this one to have more "adders" (costs that you did not expect).

Kind regards,

Jo


----------



## samertalat

jhgreen said:


> Hi Samer.
> 
> It is definitely more expensive here than I thought so if you do move here increase your budget by about twice. I have lived and worked in over 60 countries and found this one to have more "adders" (costs that you did not expect).
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Jo


Well are you at the Red Sea Hurgahada or in Cairo ? It makes a deference it should be less expensive living down there ? What do you mean double ? $2000.00 a month? Look at the Wages in Egypt and compare living and you'll see that it is much cheaper than other countries , Example Lebanon , Or Europe Etc...
Regards
Samer


----------



## Sonrisa

Talking about furniture, A "Home Centre" recently opened in Cairo. I used to love shopping for furniture there when I lived in Qatar, the style vaguely reminds me of IKEA and is not so expensive.

www.homecente.net

An Ikea will be opening in Cairo Festival City sometime around 2012


----------



## samertalat

Dizzie Izzie said:


> Talking about furniture, A "Home Centre" recently opened in Cairo. I used to love shopping for furniture there when I lived in Qatar, the style vaguely reminds me of IKEA and is not so expensive.
> 
> www.homecente.net
> 
> An Ikea will be opening in Cairo Festival City sometime around 2012


Link is wrong you forget the R homecenter /
About AKEA in the USA they sell nothing but JUNK.
Sorry to say that but thats the truth
Samer


----------



## Horus

The apartment I am looking at is furnished however they also do a furniture pack at £4K

Apparently that's all in and includes TV etc

All I need is a funky disco ball, lava lamp and faux leopard skin rug for my sofa and my medallion


----------



## cpersians

Dear all,

My husband and I bought in Maraquia's sister development Mona, which is essentially across the street from Maraquia, our place is just being finished up and we will close on the apartment hopefully in February...I was thinking about looking at the "Woodhouse" show room in Sharm...they have a website and I have read the testimonials and they seem quite reasonable...they can do the kitchen cabinets, curtains etc...then for my appliances I will probably go to a place called BTech it is across from Mercado shopping mall..we've been to Sharm a few times over the past few years while our place was being built and sourced these places out..I am no expert by any means and hope this info is helpful to you...we are Canadian by the way, and are looking forward to spending some time in Sharm and becoming part of the community..Best Regards, Caroline


----------



## jamesriley

Hey firstly I want to suggest you for online shopping in Egypt if you want cheap price on furniture and more products. It is better to buy in Cairo because there are many cheapest online stores where you can shop high quality furniture and other home accessories as per your desire.


----------

